# City of Houston demands pastor's sermons



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

City of Houston demands pastors turn over sermons | Fox News

This is absolutely ridiculous. The mayor should be shot, quartered, wood chippered and fed to alligators.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Kill her or let her loose in a max men's prison


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> City of Houston demands pastors turn over sermons | Fox News
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous. The mayor should be shot, quartered, wood chippered and fed to alligators.


It's not just the mayor, it's the city council, attorney and the judge or magistrate that issued the subpoena's


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Over-reaching government commies!

Damnit! I know we have a lot of Texans on this forum, and Mrs Slippy and I lived in Texas and loved it...both sons were born there. BUT, I've been reading way too many stories and hearing way too many horror stories from friends who live in Texas about liberal socialist crap happening with increased frequency in The Lone Star State.

With the illegals and the libs in the big cities, are we losing Texas to the socialists? God Help us if so!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Since when does being a **** trump the Constitution?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe the Governor will get involved again


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Inor said:


> Since when does being a **** trump the Constitution?


Since Obozo appointed one to the SCOTUS. WTF these fools are a bigger threat than ISIS!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

mwhartman said:


> Since Obozo appointed one to the SCOTUS. WTF these fools are a bigger threat than ISIS!


You got that right! These idiots are bigger threat than ISIS and Ebola combined!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If Obama can get away with all his $hit by stepping on the Constitution, I guess they figure they can get away with stepping on the Constitution too.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I love it! These fools cry foul about gay rights, which I can't find in the Constitution yet they want to limit freedom of speech and Second Amendment. I honestly do not care what she prefers to have sex with. I do care that she feels she can limit speech in Church!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If they want to limit free speech and sermons in church, how about starting with the hate mongering spewing out of the mouths from the likes of Al Sharpton.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Thats a no shitter right there !


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Having been a Mayor it's really sad to see this, I hate it when one makes us look bad. When I saw the topic I thought no, not a mayor it must be the DOJ, AG, or obama....that's something they'd do.


----------



## txcdrvr (Sep 19, 2014)

and I bet they are not going after the muslim.. they never speak out about homos, **** ,dikes, queers, ******, crossdressers and they surely aint racists


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> City of Houston demands pastors turn over sermons | Fox News
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous. The mayor should be shot, quartered, wood chippered and fed to alligators.


They should respond that if they want the sermons of the pastors they should sit in the pews like every other person who wants to hear the sermons does.

This is one that will quickly backfire on them and put them into full retreat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> City of Houston demands pastors turn over sermons | Fox News
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous. The mayor should be shot, quartered, wood chippered and fed to alligators.


They mayor needs swimming lessons in Buffalo Bayou.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As a socialist or communist, destroying the Christian view of morality will remove any shackle of morality from the political decision making process. No ones life, liberty or property will be secure or have the rights to these be seen as coming from God. Therefore you can make the state the arbiter of what you can or can not do in any circumstance. 

In George Washington's farewell address he warned Americans to reject the proposition that morality could be preserved from religion (remember Washington signed the Declaration of Independence and was president of the constitutional convention) "let us with caution indulge the supposition that morality can be maintained without religion. Whatever may be conceded to the influence of refined education..reason and experience both forbid us to expect that national morality can prevail in exclusion of religious principle.

He also said "Let it be simply be asked, Where is the security for property, for reputation, for life, if the sense of religious obligation desert the oaths which are the instruments of investigation in the courts of justice?

Keep in mind back in the day religion and Christianity were interchangeable in the common vernacular. Not only Washington but also John Adams, Benjamin Rush, Fisher Ames, John Marshall, Noah Webster, James Madison and others clearly did not embrace the secular separation philosophy forced on America today. The first amendment is supposed to keep government out of the churches not the churches morality out of government or public. The government NEVER has a right to intrude or interfere in traditional Christian religious practices. Thomas Jefferson is often misquoted intentionally to support the secular view when he actually stated that the government would never interfere in the preaching and worship in any church. They only present eight words from one letter " a wall of separation between church and state". Previous Supreme Courts (prior to 1947) used the entire letter to preserve religious principles in public society rather than remove them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This just the start of what we will being facing after two terms of Obama and Holder


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Since when does being a **** trump the Constitution?


Apparently it happened when politicians continued to bend to their every whim for the vote. I mean really, the Constitution is a great bargaining chip...

I think I commented at length on how this happens in another thread a while ago. Though a small majority of voters, per capita, they have more registered voters than most "special interest groups". They congregate in "Gay Communities", demand rights, establish a big enough community to start placing their own representation in government, wind up with their own districts and it takes off from there. Like Muslims in Europe.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Imagine this happening in muslim country?
The people would have burnt the mayor alive...
If God wanted equality...he would have created only one sex in human..and we would had to recreate like earthworms. ..


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I may be wrong but my sense is this gay agenda is much bigger than Obozo and Holder. I firmly believe the forces of evil have so permeated every phase of life with an agenda of destroying the male/female relationship instituted by God! 

Obozo may be a key player but he reports to a much higher force of evil!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard about this earlier tonight. What a disgrace. It will be interesting to see if the city of Houston will be allowed to do this. Another example of why people need to start paying attention to who they are voting for, instead of just looking for the (R) or (D) beside the person's name.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Christians are an UNprotected CLASS and they are the Problem with Diversity..I should say it is ok to be Diverse as long as you are not a Christian...We do not need that MUCH diversity.

We (followers of Jesus Christ) are heading for some bad tribulation


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Its Texas politics.
Even LBJ, America's most foul-mouthed POTUS, hated the church. 
In the 1950s he dog-eared a credit card bill to require clergy to be taxed as "self-employed business owners".
They were anti-LBJ and spoke out against him. He got even and today the even the IRS "officially" has the power to determine if a church qualifies or becomes disqualified for tax-exempt status.

Might be that Houston just trying to point out some folks to the IRS.
IRS agrees to monitor churches for electioneering - The Washington Post

The churches are not all quiet about this either:
More Than 1,800 Pastors Advocate For Political Speech Rights in Church | CNS News

We will have to see if the churches assume a passive door mat role or energize (as they should) and regain community respect and freedom of speech.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

An interesting read on this subject is "God Less America" by Todd Starnes.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Tyranny always follows a predictable path. In the 1750s and 1760s the Church of England recalled all of the Bishops from the Colonies. Thus, in the Colonies, it was not possible to ordain any new American Anglican priests. The reason was because the Priests and Pastors were speaking against the crown. Read up on "The Black Robe Regiment" for more info. Without these Pastor and Priests we might never have had the American Revolution.

Fortunately, my faith (Lutheran) did not have Bishops at the time, which is another reason I hate what the liberal ELCA has done to my faith.

The same exact thing is happening now we just traded King George for Emperor Obama.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is a related article on _Off The Grid News._


----------

